# Exterior Rear Slide Rails



## emanddd (Aug 19, 2013)

My family and I are getting back into camping and purchased a 2008 23KRS. We have had 3 fifth wheels but this is the first TT we have owned so there is a little adjustment for us. I love this site and already feel addicted to searching for mods and other improvements that can be made. The one subject I can not seem to find much info is where to keep the exterior rear slide rails when traveling? If anyone has a good way or mod that can be made to store the rear supports when the slide is pulled in I would appreciate it.


----------



## HodgePodge (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm glad to hear that you are enjoying your Outback and this site. We used to have the 25RSS model with the rear bed slide. Like others, I used some PVC tube to make a carrier that mounted on the rear bumper to hold the slide rails. I just posted some pictures of the set up in my gallery. I wasn't sure of how to post the link to the pictures in this reply.
I hope this helps.


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

We put ours in the front pass-through storage compartment.


----------



## emanddd (Aug 19, 2013)

Where do you buy those PVC pipe holders that lift the pipe off the bumper?


----------



## HodgePodge (Apr 29, 2005)

emanddd said:


> Where do you buy those PVC pipe holders that lift the pipe off the bumper?


I fabricated the brackets for the PVC support myself. Here is a close up of the brackets before mounting them:
http://www.outbacker..._109_60512.jpeg

The brackets are mounted to the bumper by using a carriage bolt. The trick to this working is the type of bolt that is used to fasten the PVC pipe to the brackets. There is a hole drilled into the PVC tube near each end and an elevator bolt is used to then fasten it down into the saddle of the bracket.

Here are some pictures of the elevator bolt:
http://www.outbacker..._109_31687.jpeg
http://www.outbacker..._109_44438.jpeg

The head of the elevator bolt is thin enough that when you snug the bolt down to the bracket, it bends to the inside radius of the PVC tube. That allows the rails to slide in and out without them getting caught on the head of the bolt inside the tube. If you go this route you will also have to replace the threaded bolt that joins the support brackets to the slide rails so the pieces can be packed compactly enough to fit into the 6" tube. I replaced the threaded bolt with a trailer coupler safety lock pin to make it quick to take apart.

We enjoyed our 25RSS for 8 years, and over 40,000 miles. I couldn't imagine doing it again without this little modification. We seldom camp longer than a day or two in any one spot so we set up and broke camp a lot. After the first month with the trailer I knew that I couldn't keep digging the rails out from the front storage. The rails need to come out fairly early in setup and they get packed away late in teardown so they needed to be close at hand.

I hope this helps.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Take a look at this posting (will have to scroll down to see how I put together a storage tube assembly. I have found that this system works really well and allows access when there are other items in the bin.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=22306&view=&hl=&fromsearch=1
bbwb


----------



## emanddd (Aug 19, 2013)

That homemade bracket is awesome. I will have to see if my dad and I can come up with something like that. The tube in the compartment is also a great idea but the 23KRS has no compartments.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

That's a lot of trouble when they fit perfectly into the 4 inch square bumper. Just get hinged bumper caps and replace the bolts with removable "tractor pins". I store my sewer hose in a PVC pipe.
Dave


----------

